# which culinary school?



## tricel (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi, 
Im new at this forum but was wondering if anyone can help me choose which school to choose? AHAphil or AICA? I don't know the reputations of both and am choosing to study diploma course in either... help...need reviews.

Thanks!

Tricel


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

You should be able to find a lot more info in the culinary student forum. You can do a search for the wealth of info in previous posts about culinary school, or post another message where it may get the response it deserves.

I don't knopw either school so I can't be of specific help...sorry.


----------



## johnclements (Jun 21, 2006)

Tricel,

If you are looking for culinary schools, there is a website that lists some of the schools http://cooking-schools.idohost.com, I hope you can find a good one there.

John


----------

